# Fw190A6 Sturmjager of Sturmstaffel1



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2009)

Like Wayne while I'm not competing I would like to make the model for the gruppe build.Initially I wanted to start the thread later when all can be finished but FalkeEins' opinion forced me to do it earlier.

I have decided use the same kit like Alex and Karl ( as memory serves).It is an Academy one.The firm offers the same kit as no.2213 and no.2120.The no.2213 is offered with Kubelwagen as Fw190A8 but the rest of the kit is the same like in the no.2120.Of course the difference are decal markings.The no.2120 is for A-6/A-8 version of Wurger.To be honest it is not true because the decal sheet is with markings for A-8 only.Here some pics.

to be continued.....


----------



## rochie (Feb 12, 2009)

man i am soooo looking forward to seeing this Wojtec !
and you are correct Alex is building the kit with the Kubelwagen and i've built the other kit


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 12, 2009)

Excellent Wojtek! No doubt will result in 2 awesome models!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ooooh.....goody! Looking forward to this one as well.


----------



## Erich (Feb 12, 2009)

so W ~ will it be an A-6 or an A-8 ? Sturmstaffel 1 had very few A-8's on hand during their December 1943 through March 44 ramble in the skies

what references are you using ? ... side note very few of the SturmFw' even had outboard Mk 108's as well ..........


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking forward to it Wojtek!


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Erich said:


> so W ~ will it be an A-6 or an A-8 ? Sturmstaffel 1 had very few A-8's on hand during their December 1943 through March 44 ramble in the skies
> 
> *what references are you using *? ... side note very few of the SturmFw' even had outboard Mk 108's as well ..........



I guess "Sturmstaffel 1 The War Diary" by Eric Mombeek, Robert Forsyth and Eddie Creek is a no brainer.

How about A-6 *White 10 *my friend?


----------



## Erich (Feb 12, 2009)

the resource mentioned has errors but it will do. Another friend and author I await his script to be published on the unit, and there will be surprises within. Gee I wonder why you mentioned Weiße 10 ???? just so you know it was flown by several pilots and inf act all the Sturm machines were in the oversized unit


----------



## Heinz (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Erich said:


> the resource mentioned has errors but it will do. Another friend and author I await his script to be published on the unit, and there will be surprises within. _Gee I wonder why you mentioned Weiße 10 ???? _just so you know it was flown by several pilots and inf act all the Sturm machines were in the oversized unit



Nice catch Erich! I believe Gerhard Vivroux flew it too?


----------



## FalkeEins (Feb 12, 2009)

.. first flight of the A-8 variant in Siegfried Müller's log wasn't until April 44. 

Erik Mombeeck is just about to republish his Sturmstaffel book as part of his JG 4 history he has some new pictures 

Luftwaffe Fighter Pilots


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2009)

THX guys. I'm going to make "White 1" of Mjr.Hans-Gunther von Kornatzki from January 1944 at Dortmund.Unless I can go for his later A-7.But the A-6 looks much more interesting.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2009)

to continue....

The basic set for each kit consists of three frames with fuselag,wings, wheels etc... and one frame with "glass".There are 64 parts totally. In no.2213 there are two additional frames with kubelwagen parts ( one is with transparent pieces.)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2009)

Excellent...loo k forward to your work Wojtek!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm with the guys Wojtek, really looking forward to this! I'm only guessing, but I think perhaps the kit will be vastly improved by some Wurgermajic!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 12, 2009)

Hell yea, lookin forward to this Wojtek... Great pics BTW....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2009)

Many thanks gents. 

The next step of building is gathering of specification for a model.I used Kagero series for Fw190, some other books, some nice articles about Sturmjagers published in Militaria and Aero magazines, resized drawings of Kagero for A-6 and A-8, my own materials I've collected for ages ( drawings, pics, many diagrams and schemas).


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2009)

Some nice reference material there Wojtek!


----------



## caughtinthemiddle (Feb 12, 2009)

Wojtek, why did you choose the Academy one ?
It's the worst kit of the 3 most popular Fw 190 As reenditions in 1:72 scale, it don't even look like that plane...There are great Hasegawa 190As - which need a lot of detailing but has a great, Focke-Wulfish shape  (Part's photo-etch and Tally Ho!'s wheel wells should be enough), Revell's 190 A-8 is also quite nice and cheap...if the problem is the gun cowling for A-6, I can help you with some resin...

Next - the drawings. Kagero as always have some errors, for example uncorrect shape of access panel at the bottom of fuselage, the best drawings are made by Arthur Bentley. but those in Aerodetail 06 - Focke Wulf Fw 190 A-F are useful.
I've added photos from HT Model Special No.916 Focke-Wulf Fw 190 A/F/G/S, drawings from Arthur Bentley's site and Fw 190 A-5/A-6 Flugzeug Handbuch.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 12, 2009)

Excellent stuff Wojtek! Look forward to seeing how you do your corrections


----------



## A4K (Feb 13, 2009)

Great stuff Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2009)

caughtinthemiddle said:


> Wojtek, why did you choose the Academy one ?
> It's the worst kit of the 3 most popular Fw 190 As reenditions in 1:72 scale, it don't even look like that plane...There are great Hasegawa 190As - which need a lot of detailing but has a great, Focke-Wulfish shape  (Part's photo-etch and Tally Ho!'s wheel wells should be enough), Revell's 190 A-8 is also quite nice and cheap...if the problem is the gun cowling for A-6, I can help you with some resin...
> 
> Next - the drawings. Kagero as always have some errors, for example uncorrect shape of access panel at the bottom of fuselage, the best drawings are made by Arthur Bentley. but those in Aerodetail 06 - Focke Wulf Fw 190 A-F are useful.
> I've added photos from HT Model Special No.916 Focke-Wulf Fw 190 A/F/G/S, drawings from Arthur Bentley's site and Fw 190 A-5/A-6 Flugzeug Handbuch.



Humm... Good question like our former Prime Minister said.

First of all, the main purpose of the thread is to show that we shouldn't be limited in our ideas to these "nice made" kits of very good quality.There are modellers who can't afford these quite expensive kits.What is more there is difference between assembling and building of a model I think.Moreover I like the kind of challange, my workmate says this is always "from no form to a shape" process and I agree with him fully.The kind of model building is a very good training of our abilities and using of different techinques.This can improve our skils.
The second reason I've decided to use the kit is that I found three of them in my stash.I hate wasting plastic.

THX for all.


----------



## FalkeEins (Feb 13, 2009)

any chance of another view of the Aero 'Sturmjäger' article Wojtek - what pictures did they use ?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2009)

So you like a challenge hey Wojtek!?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2009)

Wojtek, I have the Sturmstaffel 1 book already mentioned if you need anything more. But take Erich's words of caution.........


----------



## FalkeEins (Feb 13, 2009)

Wojtek, you asked for a pic of one of my Academy efforts ...

..here I've replaced the rudder with one from the Airfix kit, but that's left the fin slightly too wide if anything. I decided that I couldn't do anything with the overly-tapered cowl (and poor definition cooler ring). Note also the horrible ailerons, which are far too wide...at least you should be able to sand and rescribe those..which i didn't. If you can make a good job of this kit I'll take my hat off to you (probably eat it as well...)


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 13, 2009)

Neil, have u taken a peek at the Hasegawa 1/32 JV44 Dora I just finished up for the Gruppe Build??? I'd like to hear ur honest opinion.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/st...senberg-gruppe-build-16221-14.html#post452162


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice work Neil!.....Hackl's A-6 is on my 1/32 list!


----------



## FalkeEins (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Wayne - nice of you to take the trouble to compliment my very modest effort! ... Dan your work is just stunning !!!! 

again for Wojtek, here is the 72nd scale Academy kit again (A-6 on the right) with the Revell A-8 alongside for an easy comparison of the two outlines.. that wing on the Academy kit looks like a barn door..about the only thing going for the kit is the multi -part canopy; no surgery to depict it open as required with the Revell kit..


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 13, 2009)

Great lookin models Neil, especially for 1/72nd... I can definatly see the difference between the 2 kits, and the wings looks grossly out of proportion....

As far as the Dora goes, would u believe that this is only the 3rd model Ive done in the last 25+ years, and only 2nd one with an airbrush????


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2009)

FalkeEins said:


> any chance of another view of the Aero 'Sturmjäger' article Wojtek - what pictures did they use ?
> 
> Thanks



The author use a few well-known pics and profiles made by Mr. Arkadiusz Wróbel.

I can make you sure I have known all advantages and disadvantages of both kits.And there is much more of them than you have mentioned above.Your models looks very nice, especially the Anthon Hackl's A-6 which is one of my favourite as well.But if you made A-6 the Pitot tube shouldn't have been on the wingtip, the one was moved there with A-8 wing.

Here you are some pics of right upper half of wing with corrections to panel lines, the aileron width ( also made to the lower half ).The same corrections were made to the left one.Also notice the correction to the shape of the wingtip.Of course corrections to both upper halves of the wing haven't been finished yet.When all is finished I have to use some putty to remove these incorrect and old panel lines. Any questions?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2009)

Super stuff Wojtek!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2009)

More Wurgermajic! Superb work Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2009)

THX Daniel and Terry. 

Of course, before I started engraving of hese corrected panel lines I had had to remove the MG-151 housing covers.I did it with a sharp razor blade.These housings have to be repositioned slightly back.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2009)

Very impressed8)


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice work Wojtek. Reminds me, I need to make some of those for my old Hasegawa 1/32nd scale A8. I built it 30 years ago, and only noticed they weren't moulded onto the wings when I photographed it a few weeks ago!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2009)

So have Hasegawa forgotten about them or you ?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2009)

Hasegawa - the wing-tops are/were smooth, with no parts in the kit at that time, even though it was the A8. I had some plan drawings, which showed the under-wing hatches, which I had to mould as these were not on the kit parts either, but the plan was a multiple sheet, from A3 to A8, and only showed the earlier top wing! 
Not a problem, as the model needs some repair and corrections to the colour scheme, so I'll add all the missing bits, plus a little more detail, when I start to 'update' it.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking forward to this one Wojtek! Great start!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 13, 2009)

Great work my friend


----------



## rochie (Feb 14, 2009)

great work Wojtec, i'm always amazed at what you can do with a model kit


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2009)

THX for all of you.


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 14, 2009)

Blimey Wojtek, talk about attention to detail!

The E. Mombeek "Sturmstaffel 1" book went in the mail to you yesterday morning...

Now, how can I convince you to make that Fine Molds Me410 your next project? That I HAVE to see!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2009)

THX Paul. I can take your idea into consideration.The Me410 has been tempting me much more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2009)

8) fantastic work My friend!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2009)

"Paging Doctor Wojtek, paging Doctor Wojtek, we have a Wurger prepped for surgery..."


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2009)

LMFAO....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2009)

RONTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2009)

The next step of the build was initial opinion of the kit parts.

All parts are moulded clean without any overflows.A few stamp traces are seen on inner sides of fuselage and wing halves.There are some cavities but not too big.Panel lines are engraved and quite thin.Also main hatches are engreved but their locks are raised and a little bit exaggerated.Some small inlets on fuselage have raised lines too.Generally all parts of the kit look nice at glance.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2009)

Now, that's odd Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2009)

Why Bud....?


----------



## FalkeEins (Feb 14, 2009)

Wurger said:


> I can make you sure I have known all advantages and disadvantages of both kits.And there is much more of them than you have mentioned above.



..oh sure, but I'm still not convinced though that this kit is worth the effort. We'll have to see how you find it..



Wurger said:


> Your models looks very nice, especially the Anthon Hackl's A-6 which is one of my favourite as well.But if you made A-6 the Pitot tube shouldn't have been on the wingtip, the one was moved there with A-8 wing.



Thanks, like yours mine were in the stash, so no point in wasting plastic..IIRC pitot tube on the right wing tip was an A-7 mod while it was moved to the other wingtip in the A-8 (or the other way around!) - it was in the mid-wing position for the A-6 as you say..


FWIW I supplied most of the pics and the text for one of the Kagero refs you're using...Fw 190 monograph (No. 4)


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2009)

Now I understand all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2009)

Was thinking about the engraved panel lines buddy and the raised hatch locks and panels for the fuel...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2009)

Yep... you are right, it is like a meeting of the old and the new.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2009)

True indeed buddy, true indeed!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 14, 2009)

Great stuff Wojtek!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 14, 2009)

lookin great, my friend!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2009)

It might seem to be a little stupid but the next step is to identify which version of a model we can assemble.In many cases, manufactures offer the same kit with different decals that are sold as other marks of the airplane.For instance the kit is offered by Academy as Fw190 A-6/A-8 and A-8 only.But we know that there are differences between these two variants.Also it can help us to decide what a kind of corrections we have to make to build a proper variant.
For the purpose I compared fuselage halves and wing ones to drawings from Eric Mombeek's "Sturmstaffel1" and Kagero books about Fw190A and to other reference materials I have had.Apart from the model mistakes in its shape, the final conclusion is that the kit is for A-8 assembling only.All inlet panels, hatches on fuselage and wings indicate Fw190A-8.So there is a question if it is possible to make A-6 one.Yes it is ,because Academy made all inlet panels as rised ones and it is quite easy to sand off these that are unnecessary.Unfortunately there are panels that have to be removed with putty and engraved of a new shape at correct places.Also the shape of wheel bays has to be corrected if we decided to build the early A-6.
Here some pics to show what is going on.


----------



## Vince57 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Wurger

As far as I can see, the kit's shape is mostly wrong in the fin/rudder area. The whole thingy should be scratch re-built, and I guess using a better 190 model (for instance Hasegawa or Tamiya kit) would be much easier.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello Vince my boy !!! 
How long haven't you been here? It seems that for ages.
To tell you the truth the model is all wrong and needs to be corrected at many places.I have started the thread to check if it is possible to make a correct and a nice model, having a such bad kit.We will see if it is possible at all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2009)

What you need is an Eduard 1/48 Wurger, Wojtek my friend....  Great thread old boy!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2009)

He he he ...Jan My Bro... I have two ones of Eduard 1/48 scale A-8 and A-5.Anyway THX for suggestion.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2009)

D*mn....!  Anytime Brother!


----------



## A4K (Mar 9, 2009)

Great stuff Wojtek! If I know you at all, this will turn out to be a great model despite all it's original faults. 

A great guide for modeller's of all skill levels too. Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2009)

THX Evan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty decent research Wojtek, gonna be interesting to see where u go with it...


----------



## caughtinthemiddle (Mar 9, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> What you need is an Eduard 1/48 Wurger, Wojtek my friend....  Great thread old boy!



Heh, it would be a quite similar job to this one to make an accurate 190 from Eduard kit...
Hasegawa's Fw 190s are the best kits in both 1:72nd and 1:48th scale.

BTW, do I remember correctly that Academy's kit offers tropical filters?

What decals do you plan to use? 

Good luck anyway, Sturmstaffel 1 is one of my favorite units and I hope to see a good kit.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2009)

caughtinthemiddle said:


> Heh, it would be a quite similar job to this one to make an accurate 190 from Eduard kit...
> Hasegawa's Fw 190s are the best kits in both 1:72nd and 1:48th scale.
> 
> BTW, do I remember correctly that Academy's kit offers tropical filters?
> ...



THX Dan and Caughtinthemiddle.

Yep....there are small pieces of plastic that can be these trop filters.

I have some decal sheets from Kagero and others sources.But markings of the A-6 I'm going to make are easy to make them by yourself.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2009)

I just spotted this build, Wojtek. Your ability it "mother-fy" these kits simply 
amazes me. Now you know why I stick to balsa/tissue. Looks real good, I
will have to keep an eye on this thread. Nice photography, too...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you Charles.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2009)

Great stuff Wojtek. This is going to be an interesting thread.
Caught in the Middle. I hadn't heard that about the Eduard kits of the '190 - all reviews and builds I've seen state that they are fantastic, and the best around. As I'm planning a '190A8 in 1/48th, with either the Eduard or Hasegawa kit, it would be interesting to know what's wrong with it.
Sorry Wojtek, I'm intruding on your thread!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2009)

It's OK.But don't do it too often.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 10, 2009)

Bloody Great stuff Mate! Superb craftsmanship!


----------



## caughtinthemiddle (Mar 10, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Wojtek. This is going to be an interesting thread.
> Caught in the Middle. I hadn't heard that about the Eduard kits of the '190 - all reviews and builds I've seen state that they are fantastic, and the best around. As I'm planning a '190A8 in 1/48th, with either the Eduard or Hasegawa kit, it would be interesting to know what's wrong with it.
> Sorry Wojtek, I'm intruding on your thread!



Well, it has some disadvantages unfortunately.
My english isn't the best so I could not describe all, but will try to point out some:
- way too thick tail and rudder, 
- too narrow wheels,
- wrong shape of side engine cowls,
- wrong shape of pilot seat,
- wrong shape of props blades (CMK offers nice ones),
- some wrong access panels - some are misplaced and some aren't placed at all (but this is familiar with all Fw 190 kits I've seen, probably because drawings in popular publications are also incorrect...).

Hope it will help.

End of off topic


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

All will be shown.But thanks for these infos.I think you should start your own thread about your models.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

caughtinthemiddle said:


> Well, it has some disadvantages unfortunately.
> My english isn't the best so I could not describe all, but will try to point out some:
> - way too thick tail and rudder,
> - too narrow wheels,
> ...



Crikey!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

OK. Going farther.I have decided to use the drawings from Kagero book about Fw190 for comparing of the main parts of the kit.I have had to resized drawings because these are of 1/48 scale and I needed of 1/72.The xero device is a nice tool for that.
Here is the general view of the right fuselage half compared to the fuselage drawing.The first mistake you can notice is the incorrect lenght of the fuselage.There is a lack of about 4mm.But the main problem is the cental fuselage axis.Simply the tail axis and the front and central parts have incorrect angle.Also you can see that the rudder is totally wrong in its shape.But as I said the main problem is with the tail axis.If it is rotated left the mistake seems to be less seen.Anyway it has to be corrected.The very important info is that the fuselage wingroot and the fuselage MGs department opening are almost at their places and can be used as the refernce point for farther comparisons and corrections.

to be continued....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice Wojtek! Looking forward to more from your OR/ER.....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

THX Jan. BTW what does OR/ER stand for?

Here is a close up pic of the central part of the fuselage at the cockpit area.
The lack of the compatibility between the tail axis and the central part one causes that the cockpt opening has incorrect shape.But the main problem is with its lenght.There is a lack of 1mm in lenght.So it means that the cockpit conopy is too short.

To be continued...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

OR, is Operation Room I think and ER is Emergency Room. Something that you kits seem to be going through..... 8) 

Wojtek, Wojtek, Wojtek.....what have you got yourself into....1 mm?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

Again thanks Jan.

1mm x 72 = 7.2cm, 1mm x 48 = 4.8cm

The difference is clearly seen right?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yup.... Where are you putting the extension though?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

The fuselage will be split up along the yellow line.Then I'm going to add some plastic in order to get a proper lenght and the compatibility of axises of both parts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to have to 'bookmark' this thread. This I have got to see to it's
conclusion ! Your concern for detail is to be commended.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

But thank you Charles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Indeed Mr C, on with the white doctors coat Wojtek.....8)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

Here you are a close up pic of the front part of the fuselage.No wonder all think that the engine cowling is wrong.According to the drawing it is too long.There has to be cut off a slice of 1mm of plastic what is exactly the front cross-section with the the oil radiator ring mount.It is shown in the second pic.


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2009)

master jedi Wojtec please dont make my Fw190 A-8 look to bad !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't worry your bird doesn't look too bad Karl.Simply it was made just from the box.


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2009)

thank you Wojtec, looking at yours and waynes work gives us all something to be inspired by, you never know i might take a craft knife to one of my kits in the future !!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 10, 2009)

Great work mate! looking forward to more


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2009)

Im still a bit stunned at the inaccuracy of the kit, its as if they didnt even bother to check the measurements before making the mould....

Hats off to u Wojtek for attempting such an endeavor...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! The differences really show now that you have pointed them out Wojtek. You've got a big job ahead of you, and I'll be watching this build with great interest.


----------



## A4K (Mar 11, 2009)

Great stuff Wojtek!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2009)

Still think your a crazy man.... BUT my friend you go for it, looking forward to your 'upgrade'


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2009)

I shudder to think of him disecting that airplane with a double edged razor
blade ! Please don't slip !! And.... good luck with this build.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2009)

Calling Dr. Wurger! Calling Dr. Wurger! We have a Bf 110 with a seriously dropping dyhedrial!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you gents.A little bit busy with my work these days but it will be continued.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't tell people at work Wojtek - they might ask you to modify some of their aircraft!! I can see it now "And this is our latest up-grade to the Air Force, the F16.5. It's longer, taller, thinner and faster, and....."


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2009)

With the add of WU to the name representing Wurger/Wojtek Upgrade....like F 16WU-7! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2009)

But I'm sure you know that old beans " Only born fools start a war and they wage war only but they never follow the practician's advice."


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 12, 2009)

What can I say? The _Wurgermeister_ in action. I suspect he holds seances and is in touch with Kurt Tank personally on a spiritual level.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Something like that....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2009)

Did he forget to mention the small inset, at the tailwheel, was in the wrong
place, too ? Is that a tail wheelwell ???

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2009)

You are right My Friend.It is incorrect as well just like these horizontal stabilizer roots that are at an unproper place and too short for corrected stabilizers.Here some pics to show what I'm talking about.The stabilizer is still not fitted finally.Generally these kit stabilizers are of incorrect lenght and shape.What is more their leading edges are of incorrect angle to the fuselage central line.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2009)

Like Dan, I wonder why the kit maker doesn't check the aircraft blue-prints
so his models would be more accurate. If I built this kit, out of the box, it
would not look anything like the real thing.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2009)

Even Hasegawa,Tamiya and many more "very good" firms make mistakes.The kit isn't for old and well experienced modellers but it is for quite young ones.Taking its price into consideration and its ,at glance, very good quality the kit can be very intersting for them


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 12, 2009)

So ur basically playin around with kiddie toys Wojtek???


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2009)

Its not that bad. It fits well and is an ok representaion of the model. By no means is it perfect. 

I think the rule of thumb with kit building/modelling is doing the best you can do with the provided subject.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 13, 2009)

With Heinz on this 

looking good Wojtek


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 13, 2009)

Wojtek, the man!


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2009)

i enjoyed building this same kit and with the naked untrained eye the only thing you can really tell is wrong with it is the very long undercart legs, (have a look in my black 5 thread)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> So ur basically playin around with kiddie toys Wojtek???




As you can see Dan there are many opinions about the kit ( see above) .There are people who like the kind of kits.Most of people is convinced that these bigger and quite expensive models are the best in all the world and don't even try to check if it is true..But sadly it is not true.Even your Dora when comparing to drawings can appear not enough accurate ( have you check her?) .Look at Marek's Ju-87 which seems to be really great.But even there have to be introduced corrections in order to make the model better.What is more, an excellent fitting of all parts in a kit doesn't mean the kit is nice, am I right?
Another thing is a question if plastic kits are toys at all.If yes it means that our modelling is a play with the kiddie ones.But I think they aren't.All kits are a semi-matrial for models.It depends on us and our skills only what the final effect can be achieved.

BTW The main task for a modeller is to make a model as close to the reality as it is possible.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2009)

Wurger said:


> BTW The main task for a modeller is to make a model as close to the reality as it is possible.




BINGO !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you Charles.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree. I always think that you start with a kit, which becomes a model and, with attention to detail, careful work and a certain amount of dedication, the model then becomes a replica, in miniature, of the original, as close as is possible for the skills of the particular modeller.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2009)

with a little bit of personal satisfaction thrown in. Some of mine aren't the greatest but I love 'em! Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2009)

No Chris you don't.But your opinion is a nice example of our attitude towards modelling.


----------



## marek (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, at last I´ve found the thread Wojtek. Wow!!! Mama! I did not known you are a dr.Surgeon and a magician.
I am sure your model will be great. The amount of work you put into it is humangous, tho. But I always say we are The Model, not a toy makers, so the more work the better. Isn't it so guys!?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2009)

but thank you very much Marek.


----------



## marek (Mar 14, 2009)

Not at all, Dr. Wurger. Thank You! An I´m waiting for more.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2009)

A nich cię....


----------



## marek (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 14, 2009)

I think its good that Wurger is showing that you can make a good model out of an inexpensive kit. There's always a temptation to blow a lot of cash on some state of the art Tamiya/Hasegawa/Eduard masterpiece but I think you can learn a lot more this way. There is an English expression "To make a silk purse out of a sows ear..." 

Nice siggy by the way Marek, always liked the Stuka. One of them crashed in the field behind my house back in 1940 so the locals tell me...


----------



## marek (Mar 14, 2009)

The point for Maximowitz. I think he is absolutely right.
Now Max! Thanks about the Stuka. May be somebody took some pictures of that crashed one?


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 14, 2009)

marek said:


> Now Max! Thanks about the Stuka. May be somebody took some pictures of that crashed one?



Not that I've ever found any. I live in the County of Kent in South East England, "Battle of Britain" country as it were. If you had the time, money and patience you could spend your entire life digging up B of B aircraft around here. Not so long ago I got involved in the recovery of a (if memory serves) SKG 10 FW 190 from the salt marshes near the Thames River estuary.. God only knows what remains buried...

Now back to the Sturmjager before we derail Wojtek's thread!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

The weather here has gotten better at last.So I have found some free time to continue working on my Fw190A-6.Today I made the right half of the fuselage longer as I had said before.The central area of the fuselage was extended with 1.5mm extension and the rear one with 1.2mm.Here a few pics to show this.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 17, 2009)

Outstanding Wojtek!

Just curious as to what you cut the fusalage in half with? they look bloody clean cuts from where I'm sitting


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2009)

Lookin' good, Wojtek. Can't wait to see more. The man has the patience 
of Job ! Did you notice he straps his patients to the operating table ??

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

THX guys.

Daniel for cutting I use a razor-saw like the one in the first pic.

And here you are two more pics to compare these halves before and after.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 17, 2009)

Are they like super duper thin mate?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not sure what you maen but the razor saw is thin like a razor blade.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 17, 2009)

Yup you got it mate

Just curious as to how you make the cuts so clean after having done some "surgery" myself today(I just suck )


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

It is not too difficult to get the cuts clean.The razor-saw makes the edges quite smooth.Then I use a glue which is quite thick.But this time I use MrHobby Lemon glue which is like a water and can go along splits.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking like a masterclass on how to do it! Nice work my friend.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pure craftmanship my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2009)

Wurger, did you make that yourself? It looks like a clay sculpting tool with the razor attached. Neat idea!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

Nop I didn't.The tool is available here in Poland though it is the Czech invention.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2009)

More excellent micro-surgery from Dipl Eng Doktor 'Wurgermeister' Wojtek!
Wojtek, I now have one of those razor saws! Matt very generously and kindly sent me one from the U.S., with blades and spacing bars, in order to make multiple parrallel cuts if required. I've used it twice so far, on small jobs, and it's fantastic! Don't know how I managed before - thanks again Matt!!


----------



## marek (Mar 17, 2009)

where do you get thous Tiger saw from Wojtek!?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Terry and you are absolutely right.It is an excellent tool.I don't know if you know but these razor-saws can be used for engravering as well.



marek said:


> where do you get thous Tiger saw from Wojtek!?



It is available in a hobby shop here Marek.


----------



## marek (Mar 17, 2009)

where is here Wojtek?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

In Poland.


----------



## rochie (Mar 17, 2009)

masterfull work once again master Wojtec


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2009)

While all this surgery is going on how is the patient responding? 

Great work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

THX Wayne... The patient is quiet honestly.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2009)

Outstanding work, Wojtek. I am certain we are all amazed at the lengths
you go to make your model authentic. Cheers, Mate...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

THX Charles,


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 17, 2009)

Cant wait to see how u work down those spacers and smooth it out to conform to the fuselage...

Great stuff Wojtek...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Bro...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 18, 2009)

Just lovely Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2009)

THX Jason.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2009)

Today I made the second half of the fuselage longer and much more fitted to drawings.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2009)

Amazing!

Wurger, now that you've lengthened it, will you have a problem with the canopy?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2009)

THX Njaco. Rather no.The cockpit conopy from the kit can be too short now but it is no problem.

Here a few pics of working on the rear part.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2009)

Great work, Wojtek. Can't wait to see how you smooth out the inserts.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2009)

THX My Friend.I'll show it later.But now here some pics of lengthened left half of the fuselage.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 19, 2009)

Superb mate! 8)


----------



## rochie (Mar 19, 2009)

excellent Wojtec as always


----------



## Heinz (Mar 19, 2009)

Wojtek great stuff my friend


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2009)

Amazing Herr Doktor! Wonderful work Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2009)

THX Gents.
Here the initial attempt to make these extentions smooth.The tool is well known I think.


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2009)

Fantastic work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2009)

THX Evan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2009)

The crazy man is at it again!!.... 

Doing great Wojtek!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2009)

Agree with all, it's fascinating to watch the progress!


----------



## muller (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice modifying Wojtek, I don't know how you have the patience!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2009)

Wonderful, Wojtek. I agree with Muller... patience, patience, patience !

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2009)

THX guys.Most appreciated.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2009)

Great work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2009)

THX mates.

The next step is the fin correction.As it was mentioned by a few guys here it is of incorrect width.I can agree with it but to a certain extent only.
Comparing to the Kagero drawinds it appeares too short and it has to be made higher.Its width is incorrect at the low area only but it is of less then 1mm.I was thinking about correction to that quite long because the mistake is quite small, but a surgery is a surgery and I decided to correct it by changing to the fin leading adge.In the second pic you can see what I mean.The rotate point is a point where the incorrect leading edge has to be rotate right to get a proper angle.
I started the correction with cutting off halves of the rudder.In the last pic you can notice that the rudder is of a quite correct shape but it is too narrow.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing work Wojtek. Maybe you should be starting your own model company!!


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2009)

Again, fantastic work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2009)

though thank you so much.

Here you are pic to show farther steps.

1. Again I compered the fin to drwawings.
2. I marked area which would have to be cut off going along black lines.
3 4. cutting and an effect.
5. Fitting the piece of the fin to drawings and marking black area for removing.
6. The piece attached to the fin and small filling at the front part.
7. Finished fin with the correction to its height.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent my friend! having been cutting away at my 109 I am really impressed with your work mate!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2009)

Simply awesome Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2009)

THX Alex and David.

Waiting for a glue hardening I added some plastic to both halves of the rudder.As I mentioned it above these are of a quite good shape but there is a lack of about 2mm in its width.And it is all for today because the Sun was hidden in clouds.

to be continued.....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2009)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful... Great work, Mate. I positively can't
wait to see the finished model.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Pal.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Mate.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 20, 2009)

Off at a tangent I admit, but how accurate is the Eduard Fw 190 kit?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you mean the 1/48 scale one?


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 20, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Do you mean the 1/48 scale one?




Yes mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't compared it to drawings yet.But looking at parts I got an impression the model is fine.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2009)

Superb work - no, craftsmanship Wojtek; I love watching your progress on models, it's fascinating.
I, too, thought that the Eduard FW190 was supposed to be very accurate, and, of course, well designed. But there were some doubts cast in a recent post. The pics I've seen of it certaily look good.
No doubt if there are innaccuracies, Doktor Wojtek would spot and correct them!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Same class as the famous Swiss watches Wojtek, my friend...!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2009)

THX my friends.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 20, 2009)

Just excellent Wojtek!



Lucky13 said:


> Same class as the famous Swiss watches Wojtek, my friend...!



He probably makes those on the side as well Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, in miniature, set into the instrument panel!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome seeing this come together Wojtek!


----------



## rochie (Mar 21, 2009)

simply amazing craftmanship, i'm in awe wojtec


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn fine work Wojtek!..Well done mate!


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 21, 2009)

In his next thread he'll be showing you how to turn a 1/72 scale Sopwith Camel into a 1/32 Mig 29 using only twigs and moss.



Fantastic build my friend!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm waiting for the next installment. Come on sun... shine in Pila ! Or did
you guys know he only works by sunlight ??

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2009)

With those mystic skills, I thought perhaps Wojtek only came out at night, shunning the sunlight.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2009)

Amazing work Wojtek..... 

Im very interested in how ur going to sand all this down to a smooth surface and then rescribe the lines.....


----------



## A4K (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful work again my friend! No offence, but I'm going to steal your technique!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you all guys for these nice words.Some jokes here made me very sunny.So I can continue my working even though the Sun is not shinning.

Evan , no problem Mate.I have started the thread and uploaded pics for this purpose as well.


----------



## marek (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow!!! and no more then wow!!! You are the surgeon. More Wojtus please  Soon!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi to all,

Today I started corrections to the horizintal stabilizers and elevators.A few pics of the progress below.The main mistakes that have to be corrected : both parts are oversized, too thick in head-on view, incorrect partition into the stabilizer and elevator ( the stabilizers are slightly too narrow,the elevators are too wide), the laeding edges of stabilizers aren't of a proper angle. 


1. Comparing to drawings.
2. I have marked with a pencil the kit part ( red arrows in the pic) to show how these are oversized.
3. The first step was to cut off the elevator in order to get horizontal stabilizer separated.
4. The black line is indicating where some of plastic has to be removed to achieve the correct partition.
5. Done.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2009)

Fantastic attention to detail again Wojtek, marvellous!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2009)

THX Terry.Most apprecite.

Here an elevator and an attempt to fit it.These red marked parts have to be removed.But the trim tab and the elevator tip will be corrected at the end.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2009)

Great stuff my friend! Could you tell me which programme you use to insert the coloured markings, arrows etc? It's so long since I did it, I've forgotten which software system I used on my PC!!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking good, Wojtek ! I hope the sun continues to shine in Pila, so you can
get some more done. When do you sand and rescribe the fuselage ?

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 26, 2009)

Excellent work my friend!  also with Terry ,I'd like a program like what you use


----------



## marek (Mar 26, 2009)

Wojetk you are The Wurger!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2009)

great work master Wojtec


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2009)

Great work Wojtek! 8)


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2009)

With everyone else - great work again my friend! 
I'm interested to see how you'll overcome the stabilizer form problem - (cut off the tip, cut the main stabilizer in half, reposition the leading edge, fill in the gap and sand?)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks for kind words here. Really appreciated !!!
As Evan asked a few questions I must to tell you that there are two ways of correcting such elements.The first one is that I decided to use here.The stabilizer was slightly rotated left to get the proper angle of the leading edge.Having the part set apart I added some plastic to the trailing edge of the tail-plane to get the one going horizontally. I used for that a piece of the kit mould frame.It was glued with the Superglue to get stronger joint.What is more I didn't have to use a putty.Then I was sanding the part in order to get the correct shape.Then I checked the almost ready part with drawings if all was OK.In the last pic you can see the finished one ( on right ) comparing to the one ( on left ) without corrections. 

In addition, the elevator had to be fitted by sanding of both the laeding and trailing edges in order to achieve its correct width.A small piece of plastic ( black colour in a pic) had to be added to front part of it.


BTW I use Photoshop for adding of graphic effects.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 26, 2009)

Bloody awesome Wojtek! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2009)

THX Daniel.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic miniature engineering! Marvellous work Wojtek, just marvellous!
BTW, thanks for tip re Photoshop - I remember now what I used in the past; Corel Draw and Corel Paint. I'll have to re-learn how to use them, it's so long since I did!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 26, 2009)

Wojtek you never cease to amaze me mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you Alex.


----------



## marek (Mar 26, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2009)

Good Work, my friend... Bloody awesome !!

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2009)

"We're not worthy, we're not worthy!"  

Wojtek, you really are a, no, THE master!!! 

Boy, do I have alot to learn...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful Wojtek!8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think that he graduated from Warsaw University of Modeling....with only A's!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2009)

You can see Wojtek's qualifications on most web sites. It's that bit at the begining - www - it means Wojteks Wonderful Wurger's!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2009)

True....and the same He Tops The Polls://Wojtek's Wonderful Work


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2009)

Then there's 'dot com' = 'does over the complete original model'.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2009)

....and the .net! Not Even Trying.....since he makes it look so blasted easy!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2009)

Plus 'Internet' - 'I normally try exceptionally ridiculous nano engineering techniques'!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2009)

html.....highest technological modeling something or rather....liberties!

Taking the liberty to improve models beyond what is humanly possible....


----------



## Trebor (Mar 28, 2009)

damn! O_O now Wojtek is what you call a REAL "plastic surgeon"!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2009)

But THX for all.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2009)

You deserve the accolades Wojtek, your work is fantastic and inspiring.
Plastic surgeons need to be very careful when standing near an open fire - they might melt! (I know, groan, groan!!)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2009)

THX Terry.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2009)

Boy, those two really know how to hijack a thread!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Boy, those two really know how to hijack a thread!



Strewth, they have been drinking together again!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Excellent work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2009)

Today I found some time to continue working on the Fw190A-6 details.This time it was the rudder.Maybe you remember that I added some plastic to the halves of the model rudder as it was of incorrect width at about 2mm.Here some pics of the element correction.The main tools I have used were nail-files with sandpaper, jeweller's files, a scalpel. a pencil.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2009)

wonderfull Wojtec


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2009)

THX mates. Here you are the rest of shots.Of course the rudder hasn't been finished yet.It needs some putty and polishing but it is looking good I think.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow superb work Wojtek


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2009)

What can I say but that I'm amazed by your craftmanship and quality of work, Wojtek my friend!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2009)

Fantastic Wojtek! You know, a few hundred years ago, you would have been burned at the stake for sourcery, with such transformations!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2009)

THX old beans.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 3, 2009)

He's the man! There's a little something in the mail that may help with this project... he's nearly "birthday boy!"


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2009)

Great stuff and one hell of a tutorial Wojtek.... Thanks for demonstrating...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2009)

insane. OMG!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2009)

Top stuff Wojtek!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 3, 2009)

Incredible Wojtek! What is this white plastic you use? I'd like to get some,although it'l be quite sometime before I attempt to use it like you do mate!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2009)

Truly fantastic Wojtek..... Good photography, too....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Wojtek!


----------



## marek (Apr 4, 2009)

Top work Dr.Wurger


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wojtek is the top dog in the dog pond!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2009)

THX gents. Appreciate !!!



109ROAMING said:


> What is this white plastic you use? I'd like to get some,although it'l be quite sometime before I attempt to use it like you do mate!



Daniel, the white plastic is offered as sheets of different thickness.But also you can use the material from many plastic boxes.The only main thing is to check if it can be glued with a glue for polystyrene.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers Wojtek


----------



## A4K (Apr 6, 2009)

Great work again my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2009)

but THX


----------



## muller (Apr 6, 2009)

Amazing work Wojtek!


----------



## javlin (Apr 6, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Top stuff Wojtek!



I am with Wayne that is some good work there,lik'in it.Cheers Kevin


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2009)

THX for all.
Today not much made to the Fw190.I was working on the cockpit area and on the rudder fitting to the fuselage.A few pics below.Also I have had the tail surfaces finished.There has been a lack of trim tabs yet but these can be added at the end.The green thread is a nice tool for cleaning very narrow gaps.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2009)

...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2009)

I never stop being amazed by outstanding craftmanship Wojtek, this is just beyond words....! Had it been watchmaking, the Swiss had better look out and so also those of the famous Fabergé eggs 

Faberge - Treasures of Imperial Russia


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2009)

Great work, Wojtek. I stand in awe !!!

Charles


----------



## muller (Apr 14, 2009)

It's awsome alright Charles, it's a shame to paint it and cover up all that fantastic work!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2009)

Absolutely amazingly accurate work Wojtek. It's a pleasure to watch.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 14, 2009)

Hot sh!t Wojtek....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2009)

Top stuff Wojtek!


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work Wojtek!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2009)

Absolutely Dan....sh*t hot sh*t!


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2009)

He did a great job, but can we keep the language in check a bit?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks gents.......Today I made the same things to the left half of the fuselage.Waiting for the glue hardening now.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 15, 2009)

Immaculate work.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you Paul.


----------



## marek (Apr 16, 2009)

Nie mam slow!


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2009)

amazing work Wojtec


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2009)

THX Marek and Karl.

Today I started making corrections to the kit wing.The lower half of it seems to be better than these upper halves.
The first step is to compare it to the drawings and get an idea what should be done.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like more surgery is needed. .... Go for it, Wojtek !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes Charles , you are right.

Here a few more pics of the second step which included markings and cutting off the left aileron and flap.According to me these are too wide just of the one milimeter.Also I have had to correct the shape of the aileron leading edge.Please, notice that the wingtip was shapped as well and got the correct shape.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a joy to see suvh incredible work Wojtek, great stuff!


----------



## marek (Apr 16, 2009)

Great that you do such a big job for one mm corection! Ze tez ci sie chce!!!!
But I understeand that some chow. I dont want to hurt you feelings. Dont get mi wrong please!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Terry and Marek.

And I understand you Mareczku.......as you can see I'm a lazy boy.

Here a couple more shots.In addition I have corrected the flap place at the wing-fuselage transition area.
Almost done. Now the half of the wing is fitting to the drawings.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2009)

And now the general view on the model progress.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent work Wojtek, and very neat.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2009)

Right on !! Extremely neat work, Wojtek. Lookin' good !

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2009)

That is just incredible!


----------



## A4K (Apr 17, 2009)

Great work Wojtek!


----------



## marek (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like new model! Greate job!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome and inspiring work Wojtek... A phenomenal refrence....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2009)

THX to all.


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2009)

incredible work Wojtec


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Clinically clean operating table...! Outstanding work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

Here a few pics of today effort.I was still working on the wing.I have made some corrections to the right half of the wing.The flap and aileron were cut off and corrected.Also I shapped the wingtip.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

It's like the words of the song - "Straighten up and fly right..."!!
Great work once more Wojtek!


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2009)

bravo Wojtec


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Terry and Karl.I appreciate.

Here shots of my works on the upper halves.Like the lower one both were too wide about 1mm.I decided to cut off the one milimetre from the middle of each half ( between these black lines) and put then together again. Using the razor-saw I slit both of them and then sanding I got rid of the 1mm of plastic.Because I like sanding  I removed a little more polistyrene than I needed and as a result I had to add a thin plastic strip.But it helped me to fit both parts of each half correctly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm lost for words Wojtek! This is truly masterclass!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you so much Jan.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant! I think, by now, I would have given up and got a Spitfire!!


----------



## marek (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2009)

Excellent Wojtek!!!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2009)

Truly elegant work, Wojtek. I think everyone is impressed with your attention
to detail. Amazing...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you so much Gents.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 19, 2009)

Blimey! That's attention to detail. Nice.


----------



## A4K (Apr 19, 2009)

With everyone else - beautiful work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

THX guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that it's time for me to retire from modeling...! Truly amazing work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I think that it's time for me to retire from modeling...! Truly amazing work Wojtek!



Thanks Jan but don't exaggerate please.Your models looks splendidly and you are going well I think.So go to the next kit and don't give up.Understand  !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sir, Yes Sir!  (and thanks!)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi guys ,

Today I was stll working on the both wing upper and lower halves.The upper ones were sanded ( in the 1st pic) Then the wing tips were shaped correctly and the new width of ailerons was engraved.Here the rest of shots.
Now these are fitting to drawings much better, aren't they?


----------



## rochie (Apr 21, 2009)

you make it look so easy Wojtec


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Should be ashamed!  What can I say Wojtek.....outstanding, amazing comes to mind.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

THX lads.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2009)

Excellent work Wojtek.


----------



## muller (Apr 21, 2009)

Great work on the wings Wojtek, I'd have made a bollix of that if I tried it! 

Has anyone emailed a link to this thread to Academy? They need to see how a 190 should look.


----------



## marek (Apr 21, 2009)

Wojtek the master!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2009)

What a bl**dy good idea M!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh...  thanks guys.I appreciate !!!!  

For my farther work I needed to make a pattern for the accessing panels of the outer MG151/20 cannons that were on the undersides.These on lower surfaces of the model wing are of incorrect shape totally. For that purpose I bought a can of beer and made it empty by drinking ( quite tasty was ).Then I cut open the can and made the aluminium plate flat.Second step was to use drawings that I printed on the adhesive transparent foil.The panel was cut off and sticked to the plate.Then using drills I made some holes and cut down the panel with a scalpel razor.For finishing edges and getting a proper shape I used files.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2009)

Superb job! It must be difficult having to drink the contents of the modelling materials, but I suppose someone's got to do it!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

What we men have to suffer through, eh? Be strong Wojtek, we're all here for you in time of need!


----------



## marek (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Not especially Terry.But I don't suggest any glue, paints etc.. drinking. 

Thanks Jan and Marek. 

Here next pics of the work progress.The first step was to sand off these panel projections.Then I used Superglue as a putty to fill the wrong panel lines.


----------



## marek (Apr 21, 2009)

Keep working, master! We are watching!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2009)

Great stuff, and so accurate, Wojtek. Amazing!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

You know Wojtek, you should retire from your present job and start for one of the modeling manufacturers OR start your own company!


----------



## marek (Apr 21, 2009)

...start your own company![/QUOTE]

We are good company for him, I think!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with Marek, you are the best company and I don't want any other.  

OK. Here a couple of shots that show the work on these panels to its end. The next step was sanding the Superglue with 
a nail-file and then engraving.
For that I used a thin needle and the Trumpeter engraver.Two last pics let see the effect of this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Permission to swear!


----------



## marek (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes! And with That optymistic accent...!


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2009)

Wojtek - bloody fantastic mate!!!! I love seeing your work!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

THX Gents.  

BTW I have sanded off these rivets from leading edges that remind me nails rather than rivets.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Also I started making corrections to the main landing grear bays..the first step was to remove "interiors" of the wheel bays......a couple of pics here.

To be continued.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2009)

I know what Dan would say... "Jesus H. Christ-mas" !! Wonderful work,
Wojtek, we are truly amazed at your talent.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you Charles.  I appreciate !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Speechless*


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

Fli...wha...cri...oomph....stutter....stagger....er....Good Grief!!!
Is there going to be ANY of the original kit left Wojtek?!! Fantastic work!
BTW, if you would like some unused, thin, aluminium printing plates, approx. 35 x 25 cm, to use for making templates, let me know. I have a small stash hidden away somwhere!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

THX for all.

Terry I'll remember your offer.Thank you very much. That's very kind of you.

Here the next shots.The inner surfaces of the lower half of the wing have to be make smooth as well if we want to put there a few elements that can be seen by the wheel bays.For that purpose I used an another scalpel razor and sand paper.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Soooo.....THAT'S where the sun is!





Oh, right....excellent work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep it's true. The Sun is shinning here so I can work on.

And THX Jan.

To continue..... The wheel doors of the kit fit these bay holes perfectly. I have to admit that it is unusual.The most doors don't fit in such kits.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2009)

Great work my friend!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

THX  

"The struggle" against the wheel bays continuation.....

As I told you these doors fitted to the bays of the wing model but these don't fit to drawings.I tried a couple of times to find their correct position but without any success.However I found that the front edge of bays could be a reference point for making correction.Then I compared the area with a door of a correct shape and all became clear.I started making corrections.

to be continued....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Time for a beer Wojtek, time for many beers! Will it be ANYTHING left of the original kit when you're done?? Probably be a 1/48 Wurger Fw 190A-6....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

I think there will be a little bit of the orginal.......left


----------



## marek (Apr 22, 2009)

Great sergery, Wojtus!


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2009)

Wurger said:


> I think there will be a little bit of the orginal.......left



The pitot tube..???


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

No ... the pilot stepladder.


----------



## marek (Apr 22, 2009)

Wurger said:


> No ... the pilot stepladder.



The pilot stepladders First step!


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2009)

marek said:


> The pilot stepladders First step!



No, that's 0.286 mm too thick - he's making a new one from stretched sprue..


----------



## marek (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

No,no ... the pilot is a small guy and wears shoes no.0.23.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

Doin' great Wojtek!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2009)

Looking really good, Wojtek. I am amazed at the patience you have.

Charles


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2009)

amazing Wojtec cant wait to see how you fill those gaps in


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 22, 2009)

Patience and skill. Which store can you buy those? I've been looking online!

Everytime I look at this thread I look forward to a certain "Hornisse" build...

....  Show me the way Master!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks so much guys!!! 

Unfortunately the patience and skill aren't available online. That's way Tamiya, Haseqawa and other hi-tech modelmakers rob us of our money.

Wheel bays - part two,


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

Holy [email protected]!!! Amazing!

But if these kits weren't alittle off, we wouldn't have anything to really use our skills on.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

True...Njaco. That's way I made two small additional elements for the wheel bays.In meantime of course.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

I think that I'll stop watching now.....or I'll have nightmares!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Have a beer Buddy.... And relax, please.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

Incredible! Think I'll have a beer too........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just the ONE!!??


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

As memory serves Terry cannot more than one. But we should check it as soon as possible.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

He should at least get one for each leg and possible for each arm....keep the balance don't you know.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

We have to ask Terry about how many he need to keep the balance.
I still keep this even after 10.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

As long as it's even numbers, I'm OK up to about 14 or so.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazing work Wojtek, very impressed.....still think your crazy mate!!


----------



## marek (Apr 23, 2009)

I love watchin Wojtek what you are doing to the kit. You are so good, mate!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

Terry ...14 or so... are you talking about the English beer? If yes my number is 24.Try to Polish or Czech about the German one I don't even mention. 


THX Wayne and Marek..

Today not much done because of the busy day.I started correction to the fuselage MGs compartment covering.It hasn't been finished yet. I need to engrave new locks and glue back these bulges over MGs. Of course these have to be made smaller because these on the part are too big ( high ).

A few shots....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Why on earth did they put them there!?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2009)

I just do not know what to say. Your work is phenomenal. I think we're
running our of adjectives. Maybe we should use expletives ?? Good work..

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks boys...



Lucky13 said:


> Why on earth did they put them there!?



Who knows.... 

That's way I used a razor-blade for removing these incorrect parts.Also I used a file and sandpaper for the purpose.These so-called "barrels" I removed with a half of bended razor-blade.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

And here the sanded part ready for farther working.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm speechless my friend, speechless!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you Jasiu.

The next step was to cut off the front part and make the MGs holes better looking.Then I put these parts together and voila.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, ok. But how are you going to super detail the pilots socks? 

It'll need a CD player, drinks holder and an ash tray in the cockpit too, resin aftermarket parts or scratchbuild?

Seriously............. amazing work my friend!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

At least as he wears two different socks for good luck! Next part in the build is Wojtek showing us how to build burnt out sparkplugs and valves on the engine.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Yeah, ok. But how are you going to super detail the pilots socks?




To be honest I don't know it yet...  Might these be made by crochet.

Here a few pics with the covering fitted without a glue to the fuselage.What do you think?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I can't speak for Jan but I reckon it's f*cking amazing! I've looked at every page of this thread and you're proving the point that good models can come from bad kits with patience and skill.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Duuh! You forgot "bl**dy"! Any more and I'll get banned for excessive use of bad language!


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 23, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Duuh! You forgot "bl**dy"! Any more and I'll get banned for excessive use of bad language!



Jan, that's hardly an example of "lagom!" Get thee to Systembolaget and take a ticket, you need a drink!

It is an amazing bit of modelling though I agree.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you lads. 

Jan this time I can put in a good word for you and you won't be banned.
But it is the time only.


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazing work my friend - I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2009)

It's no longer modelling, it's ultra-precision engineering in miniature! Fantastic Wojtek.


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2009)

Wojtec you are truely an artist my friend


----------



## marek (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow!!!! Wojtus. Wow!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn fine lookin work Wojtek, top notch... Amazing how much precision u can amass in deconstructing something....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2009)

but thanks for all these kind words Buds....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2009)

Real nice work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you all . I'm really happy you like the work.

Here a few shots of my work today.I was sure I could do much more but the Life is brutal....

As it can be seen I was working on the Fw190A propeller.At galance the kit part look good but it is not true.The propeller blades are of the incorrect shape though the prop diameter is correct. But the main problem is that prop blades are set incorrectly taking their directions into consideration.In all pics of "Wurger A" it can be seen that the propeller was rotated right looking from a pilot's view in the cockpit.So it means that looking at the rotating propleller blades from the front of a plane , blades were going around left.Of course the rotating direction determinated the air-screw blade set up.Academy gave us something what in reality would be a fan rather than the propeller.As a result we could use it when it would be hot.
To correct it I was forced cut off the prop blades and shaped them firstly.Then I had to attach them back. Pictures below show you the work.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Waaaaiiiiit!!! Need to go and get me a pint and a dram!





Aaahh.....that's better!





Continue old boy!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

I continue old bean....


----------



## rochie (Apr 26, 2009)

beautifully done Wojtec and congrats on hitting 10000 posts's


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh...I haven't noticed that.Thank you Karl. Now I can say I'm not one post memeber.

And here you are the final corrected product with comparing to the one of the kit without any work on.


----------



## marek (Apr 26, 2009)

I love to watch this!


----------



## rochie (Apr 26, 2009)

as if by magic !!!!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful work, Wojtek...... just beautiful !!

But, why would the kit maker make the blades backwards ??

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you My Friend. 
To be honest I don't know why but it occurs quite often.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful craftmanship Wojtek, absolutely beautiful! Congrats to the B-I-G 10,000! You're right my friend, you're not a one post member, you're a 10,000 one post member!  Here's to the next 10,000!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you Jan .    One pint for you.


----------



## muller (Apr 26, 2009)

You are putting the kit designers at Academy to shame Wojtek! 

Well done on 10K posts too!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2009)

THX guys.

Today not much done.I have fitted the spinner to the propeller. As shown in pics places for the prop blades are of a wrong shape.I useed a file and sand paper to make them much more round.I think that the spinner-propeller set looks quite good now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Phew! Wasn't as bad today!   Great work Wojtek!


----------



## muller (Apr 27, 2009)

8)


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2009)

looks great Wojtec


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2009)

It was quite lazy day Jan.

I also continued working on the fuselage MGs compartment covering.I added places for lockers and attached these big bulges over the MGs.Of course I have sanded them to make them small.Still need add two bulges on sides of the hatch and make lockers at the front area.


----------



## marek (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks great, Wojtus!


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2009)

is that a different cowl ring you have put on Wojtec ?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 27, 2009)

Impressive work Jedi Master.... lead me to The Force!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2009)

rochie said:


> is that a different cowl ring you have put on Wojtec ?




Yes it is.Though I corrected the one from the kit as well.But it is possible I can use the black one because it fits much better and is of a better shape.


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2009)

very impressive my friend


----------



## marek (Apr 27, 2009)

realy impressive, Wojtus!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks fantastic Wojtek!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2009)

Now we all think that Wojtek has only improved the prop and assembled it. But, if you look very closely, you'll notice that the pitch and reduction gear now work just liike the real thing!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 28, 2009)

If you didn't post photos Wojtek I wouldn't believe it! Absolutely amazing mate!


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2009)

Beautiful work again my friend!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet work my friend!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2009)

I would love to see when this is completed, a pic of Wurger's modified 190 next to a 190 built out of the box as comaparison. Whew!! And I would never had caught that tose props were incorrect!

Fantastic work!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2009)

It might be possible Chris cecause I'm working on two models simultaneously. So I could add the one made out of box as well.

And THX for all of you certainly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Enough talking, more pics!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm still sleeping after being on duty.So you have to wait a bit the old chap.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2009)

It would be good to see the two models together, a sort of 'before and after' comparison. I bet there's a heck of a difference!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2009)

Just simply impressive work Wojtek....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Just simply impressive work Wojtek....



Dan, I think that's an understatement. After this model is completed, I would
like to write a letter to the kit-maker {with Wojtek's permission, of course},
and tell him, with pic's, just how inaccurate his model is. I'll bet it would
blow his mind, that some "die hard for accuracy" would make these changes.
I would especially like to shove it down his throat about the prop blades.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2009)

You gotta wonder about just how far out some kits are..what were they thinking.....or what were they on!


----------



## marek (May 1, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Dan, I think that's an understatement. After this model is completed, I would
> like to write a letter to the kit-maker {with Wojtek's permission, of course},
> and tell him, with pic's, just how inaccurate his model is. I'll bet it would
> blow his mind, that some "die hard for accuracy" would make these changes.
> ...



I think Charly that the kit-maker don´t care about anything els exept money, after the kit i on the market. But maybe I´m wrong!?


----------



## Torch (May 1, 2009)

unbelievable detail, fantastic work....


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2009)

Thank you all for these kind words.

Here a couple more shots of the almost finished fuselage MGs compartment covering comparing to the part without any corrections ( the two last pics).


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

Looking good, my friend. What's next ????

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2009)

Also I was still working on the wheel bays on the lower half of the wing.


----------



## rochie (May 1, 2009)

amazing


----------



## marek (May 1, 2009)

Great!


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2009)

Beautiful job Wojtek.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2009)

damn fine work!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 2, 2009)

Dam fine work Wojtek! Most impressed


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Catch22 (May 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## A4K (May 4, 2009)

Great work my friend!


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2009)

Looking good.....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

Thank you mates. I appreciate....

Today it is raining almost all day long and it is a cloudy day.I don't like the kind of the weather when I'm working on models.It's too dark.Anyway I sanded a little bit the fuselage and fitted the cockpit conopy.As you notice the cockpit conopy is too short now because of making the fuselage longer.But the main problem is that the lower edge of it is of an incorrect angle to the fuselage and there a piece of polistyrene has to be added at the end of it.That's way the white piece of plastic there in pics.Comparing the conopy to drawings I've gotten an idea of adding something like a wedge to the bottom edges of the conopy what will let me to get the correct angle and the conopy correct lenght.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful Wojtek!


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2009)

Looking good, Wojtek. I am patiently waiting to see you put some paint on
this !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

THX Pal.  But there is still a lot of work before I can paint.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Like clean the sparkplugs, swap the valves, check the counterbalance etc. on the engine, right my friend?


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Then the oleo pressures need setting, and a retraction test completed, before engine tests and taxying trials. There's more work and dedication gone into this than a new Flug Werke 190!!
Marvellous!


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

Wurger could you scratch-build a frame at the front of the canopy to lengthen it? Or not possible?


----------



## marek (May 5, 2009)

Great! Yes! And now we are waiting for rescabing!?


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Wurger could you scratch-build a frame at the front of the canopy to lengthen it? Or not possible?



Of course it is possible but the difference in the conopy lenght is about 2mm.So 2mm x 72 = 144mm = 14.4cm. Well..I don't think the frame was of the width. That's way it will be easier to add some of plastic like you can see in the pic below.


THX Marek.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2009)

8)


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2009)

Amazing..... simply amazing !

Charles


----------



## Maximowitz (May 6, 2009)

Truly a Jedi Master!


----------



## marek (May 6, 2009)

I´m impresed!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

Ahum....time for an update old chap!


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2009)

Soon, soon...old bean..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

THAT was almost 12 hours ago old sausage, don't tell me that you have to sleep, eh!?  Looking forward to the updates my friend....


----------



## marek (May 25, 2009)

No Ludzie sie niecierpliwia bo nie wiedza jak ty z tego wybrniesz!
I think that everyone wont to see how it will come up!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

Absolutely right Marek!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2009)

C'mon Wojtek get her finished mate!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> THAT was almost 12 hours ago old sausage, don't tell me that you have to sleep, eh!?  Looking forward to the updates my friend....




He's gone to the Post Office to complain. I go to work to do that!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> THAT was almost 12 hours ago old sausage, don't tell me that you have to sleep, eh!?  Looking forward to the updates my friend....




He he he , it is with regard to your thread titled "A model in 24h" , am I right Jan? 

Patience, patience my Gents.


----------



## marek (May 25, 2009)

...Patience, patience my Gents.[/QUOTE]

What is it? I must buy it if is not too expensive!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

No problem I'll send you a little bit in my package to you.It is for free.


----------



## marek (May 25, 2009)

O.K THX, Wojtus!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

no problemo.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

Never mind buy it.....can you drink it? This patience thingy....


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)




----------



## marek (May 26, 2009)

Dont lath becouse it is serious. If it is not to drink it is useless.


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

I may not be a doctor but I know when I'm losing my patience!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 26, 2009)

I shall wait quietly until the next part comes along. I'm looking forward to his next project.... mainly because I want to see how to build mine!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 18, 2009)

*Tumbleweed blows through the thread*

Wurger is busy at the moment keeping planes apart (always a good thing) but I hope this build continues soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 18, 2009)

This is one of those that I want to see come together.....8)


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow Wojtek, I just read the whole thing from front to back. Very impressed. How many hours do you think you have in this model so far???


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you Paul.... 
To be honest I haven't been counting. You know, most of time I had to wait for the glue fixing. I think it should be about a week.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Thank you Paul....
> To be honest I haven't been counting. You know, most of time I had to wait for the glue fixing. I think it should be about a week.



A week, damn @#(@*#$! excuses the language. It would take me a life time to get that far on a model. Any B-17's on the horizon? Would love to see how that would turn out


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2009)

The main problem is that I can work on a model when there is a lot of sunlight only.Of course for other details I can use an electrical light but for such corrections I prefer daylight.That's way I can work during the morning untill the midday when The Sun " looks" through my flat windows.So it is about six hours per a day.

Concerning B-17, the bomber is not planned but who knows....


----------



## drgondog (Aug 21, 2009)

Erich said:


> so W ~ will it be an A-6 or an A-8 ? Sturmstaffel 1 had very few A-8's on hand during their December 1943 through March 44 ramble in the skies
> 
> what references are you using ? ... side note very few of the SturmFw' even had outboard Mk 108's as well ..........



Erich was Sturmstaffel1 attached to IV./JG3 over Munich 24 April? Those would have been the early A-8s' wouldn't they?


----------



## Erich (Aug 21, 2009)

I think most were A-6's and not A-8's at all

Bill : Sturmstfl. 1 was attached with Bf 109G-6 equipped IV./JG 3 at March 1944's beginning


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

I've found some free time for modelling at last. I decided to continue corrections to the lower halves of ailerons. Unfortunately the hinge markings on ailerons are at incorrect places what can be seen in pictures.I corrected it by cutting new openings for new imitations of hinges that were made of plastic pieces and glued at correct areas. The almost final effect in the last pic.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

and more.....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

and more.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2009)

You put us all to shame Wojtek, my dear friend!


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 26, 2009)

The Devil is in the detail.... 

Terrific!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

THX lads..


----------



## DBII (Aug 26, 2009)

Wurger you are truely the Master Model Maker.

DBII


----------



## imalko (Aug 26, 2009)

Incredible work and attention to details. Truly amazing Wojtek.
I'm just wondering, where do you keep parts of the model between modeling sessions? I guess you must be extra careful for not to loose some smaller parts with ambitious and long term project like this one.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you guys for these kind words. 

Igor I keep all parts in a box that is a remains of Lipton Tea pack.Quite easy way doesn't it?


----------



## imalko (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope no one will try to make tea out of them...
Cheers mate, your work is truly an inspiration.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

I keep the box far away from the kitchen. No one is allow to touch or have a look into my workshop.

THX Igor.


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful work Wojtek! I'm glad you could get back into her!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you Evan...

But now it's time to bed. Pleasant dreams to all !!!


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2009)

You too my friend! I'm off to hit the sack shortly aswell. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet Wojtek's back at it! Looking good mate! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

THX Daniel..

Here other pics of my work on the Fw190.Also you can compare it to the part that got the standard correction only and to the part that comes with the kit.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 27, 2009)

Will you be installing the iPod holder in the cockpit?




The Wurgermeister returns!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

It's possinle Pal....

Additionally I opened the wing windows for inner wing MG shells taking out.


----------



## kgambit (Aug 27, 2009)

Amazing work, Wojtek.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice. Are the panel lines on the wings accurate? Is there any wheel well detail?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

The underside panel lines can be acceptable. Of course there is a need of making a couple of corrections to these on both left and right halves of the wing . Here you are....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

THX Jan...

At the end of today work I initially shaped the trailing edge of the wing-fuselage transition and got tired.....

To be continued.......


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

What a great work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you Marek.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Aug 27, 2009)

great work.. looking forward to see it complete


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2009)

Dam, some of you fellas are amazing in what you can do.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2009)

I have not been watching this thread, lately, but doing other things. However, I am back and I see what has been
accomplished in my absence. Like the rest of your audience, I can't wait to see this thing finished. Good job, my
friend.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2009)

Great job Wurger!! I wish I could build like that!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2009)

THX all of you lads.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 29, 2009)

Amazing work mate! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2009)

Cheers Daniel.


----------



## Torch (Aug 29, 2009)

simply amazing.......


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2009)

Superb surgery, wonderful work my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you very much. Your skills are very inpressive as well.


----------



## javlin (Sep 8, 2009)

Some nice work Wojek.Cheers Kevin


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2009)

THX Kev.


----------



## A4K (Sep 8, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL work my friend !   

(Btw, the MG slots you cut out are called 'cartridge ejector chutes', or just 'ejector chutes')


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 8, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Humm... Good question like our former Prime Minister said.
> 
> First of all, the main purpose of the thread is to show that we shouldn't be limited in our ideas to these "nice made" kits of very good quality.There are modellers who can't afford these quite expensive kits.What is more there is difference between assembling and building of a model I think.Moreover I like the kind of challange, my workmate says this is always "from no form to a shape" process and I agree with him fully.The kind of model building is a very good training of our abilities and using of different techinques.This can improve our skils.
> *The second reason I've decided to use the kit is that I found three of them in my stash.I hate wasting plastic.*
> ...



I know this was in the beginning of the thread...... and if all of you look at my profile comments Wojtek said he stopped counting in his stash at 50..... this makes me unbelievably jealous..... hmph!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2009)

Been a while since I took a squiz in here Wojtek....you been a busy boy, my friend...looking real good!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you guys...

Today not much done to the model. But I started correcting of flaps.Flaps show their inner structure when opened. I've decided to make something similar to that structure.

The first step was to make these parts that were cut off earlier, a little bit thinner and flat on inner surfaces.
I used a scalpel blade for scrapping and sandpaper for finishing.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Then I used a plastic sheet for making the inner structure.

1. I copied the scale drawings of it and print on adhesive transparent foil.Then I cut it off and sticked to the plastic sheet.Using a needle I marked points where I had to drill a few holes.
2. With my hand drill and two thin drill bits I made these.
3. Using a scalpel I cut out unwanted areas.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 9, 2009)

The expression "A silk purse from a sow's ear" springs to mind. Beautiful.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you Paul.

Then I used files for making shapes of these holes.Then I cut down whole part and sanded in order to get the piece much thinner.Finaly I got something like the one in the last pic.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 9, 2009)

So Eduard aren't making any money off you for their brass aftermarket stuff?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

WOjtek in ur post # 528, in the third picture what is that tool, near all the shavings?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> So Eduard aren't making any money off you for their brass aftermarket stuff?



That's true. Of course it would be easier to use these photoetched parts and other aftermarket rasin parts. But instead that I can buy some T-stoff for the money. 





B-17engineer said:


> WOjtek in ur post # 528, in the third picture what is that tool, near all the shavings?




This is a scalpel cutting edge. These are offered of a few different shapes and are very useful for modelling.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok. Where would I find these? What kind of store could these be found in?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

These you can find in drug-stores I think. Ask your dad , he should know.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 9, 2009)

I shall have to learn scratchbuilding to increase my T-Stoff supplies. Good thinking my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Wojtek, 

This is what I mean...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok. I see now. These are drawings , cutaways, sketches, profiles and pictures etc.... generally all records that can be useful and helpful during building of a model. My wife says it is X-file.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, is there an software that can resize them to scale?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes there is .For example Corel, Photoshop and other graphic programs. But I use Xero device for it.Making these in a scale is quite fast and of a very qood quality.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

Is it something you need to go out and buy, or download?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, I have to go to an office where these devices are available and is possible to make a xerocopy for money.But it is quite close to my house and it is not expensive.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, I'll look into it when I've got a couple dollars to spare


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Here in Poland it is a matter of a few cents per a sheet.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, well , I was wondering if you can buy it for personal use or do you need to go somewhere?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

As I said yes I have to go to a special office (shop) where it is possible to make xerocopies for money.I don't need to buy any of these devices ,Simply people who work there can do that if I pay.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry about that..... OK will keep on the look out for it.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

No problemo..


----------



## A4K (Sep 9, 2009)

Wojtek...beautiful work again my friend!!! 

I love your technique with the flap structure - I guess the next step is sanding the structure and kit flaps down closer to scale thickness, and gluing?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you Evan. Yep..you are right these next steps are exactly like you said. But it has to be done carefully because its thickness now is about 0.5mm.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 10, 2009)

*bows to Wojtek*

Stunning work mate


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2009)

Just looked in on this FW-190A6 project. You have the patients of Job ! Greak work, my friend....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

With Daniel and Charles...love seeing the Wurger meister in action!


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 10, 2009)

All his skills are due to his special T-Stoff diet.


----------



## muller (Sep 10, 2009)

Wojtek, I'm gonna call you Mr Nip Tuck, the plastic surgeon! Love the work on the flaps (no pun intended )


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you all.

Today slow progress again. I have stretched a piece of the mould frame in order to get a plastic thin stick. Then I glued it to the lower surface of a flap as its consolidation. The part was sanded earlier and got 0.4mm of thicknes what made it very flexible. Later I added the leading edge to that part.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 10, 2009)

If I ever win the lottery I'll buy you a Flugwerk 190. Kurt Tank would be proud of this model!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

Very good!


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

Great stuff my friend! 

Am I right in thinking you just glued the ends of the stretched sprue to the flap? (appears so in the photo, to me)
I usually run the whole length through the brush of the liquid cement for a continuous bond.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you boys.

Initially I did the way you said Evan .But later I applied CA glue allog the stick as well. And then I cut the flap part ouit.
The next step....drilling, cutting , filling and again drilling , cutting and filling.... for an imitation of the second flap structure.


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

For those who don't know what patience is...watch this thread!!!!!


Fantastic work my friend, I think I need to stock up on T-stoff for the Spitty build!!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

That's true Evan. The rush is needed when you catching fleas. 


Then some sanding ( I like it very much. It is very useful when you need to have your finger-nails cut.)
And the final product..... below.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great Wojtek....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

Agree with Dan, AWESOME ....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> AWESOME ....


 ??????????????????????????


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

I said awesome, implying it was good. ?


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

'Awesome' : in this sense, 'AMAZING'! (...I agree!)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

I meant the emoticon at the end.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

OK,I have been using that icon a lot and got used to using it. So instead of this  or this  


I hit  because I've used it a lot.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

OK....I see now.


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry for the unnecessary english lesson Wojtek, I too thought you meant the word!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

A4K said:


> Sorry for the unnecessary english lesson Wojtek, I too thought you meant the word!



 me too.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh no...All is fine Evan. It was my fault I wasn't enough precise. In fact the adverb has a different meaning but also can mean great, amazing commonly. I really appreciate your help.

Harrison don't worry.


----------



## kgambit (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

THX.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW! That is really impressive Wojtek!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2009)

Photo etch? Who needs it when you've got a Wojtek?!!! 
This is REAL modelling - you can teach monkeys to stick PE parts to a kit, but it takes real skill and artistry to produce small parts like this from raw materials.
Great work my friend!


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2009)

With Terry 100% !!!!

PE parts are great in their way, but to be able to produce such work by hand is nothing short of art at it's highest level...


----------



## imalko (Sep 12, 2009)

Every time I look at this thread you always manage to amaze me Wojtek. Very impressive work there mate.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2009)

THX to all of you.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 12, 2009)

Lovely work my friend. Will we ever see the Wurgermeister doing the Pacific Coast Ta 152 in 1/32 though?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2009)

8)Excellent Wojtek!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2009)

If you don't use PE, you can always do a Wojtek.... Fantastic work my friend!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic stuff there Wojtek, Defiantly more patients then I have.


----------



## VALENGO (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry, I´m coming late, what pages have the best pics? (lazy).


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2009)

VALENGO said:


> Sorry, I´m coming late, what pages have the best pics? (lazy).



Were.....not.....gonna....tell.....ya!

Grab a beer or whatever you drink, kick back and go for it...page by page, won't take long!


----------



## VALENGO (Sep 15, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Were.....not.....gonna....tell.....ya!
> 
> Grab a beer or whatever you drink, kick back and go for it...page by page, won't take long!



I like the option...


----------



## marek (Sep 16, 2009)

Great progres! Again. You are the modeler!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2009)

THX Marek.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2009)

WOjtek... you are amazing. You have the patience of a saint. Your workmanship is outstanding.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)

THX very much Charles.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

How's the A6 coming?  

I have an A-8 in the stash


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2009)

Still waiting for farther work on.But I was quite busy with a P-40 so you understand me ...don't you?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2009)

You're pardoned old chap!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 30, 2009)

Too busy with a bottle of T-stoff more likely!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Heheheheh my bad


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

B*ll*cks! Just reminded me - I've only got approximately one shot of 'T-Stoff' left to see in the New Year!! Right, that's it, i need to get back to the Czech Republic!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bring me some.....and some lassies too!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll bring the 'T-Stoff', but the lassies? Er...no, they're mine!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

For the T-stoff you have to come to Poland Terry. Only Polish T-stoff allow to fly at the top Flight Level without wings.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 31, 2009)

Wurger speaks the truth. Tyskie time.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

That sounds like a good enough excuse to book a Ryanair flight......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

Airframes said:


> That sounds like a good enough excuse to book a Ryanair flight......



The nearest airport is in Bydgoszcz Terry. It is about 50NM East of me.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

No Terry come to New Jersey


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm afraid NJ is farther than the range of his sleigh allows to get.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

haahahahaha just put some floats on it and all will be good.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

Nah! No disrespect, but NJ is in the wrong direction and doesn't have any form of indigenous 'T-Stoff'! (or decent beer!)
Afraid I'll have to head east and join my like-minded bretheren in the lands where they know what's important! So, let me see, Ryanair aren't too expensive in Spring.......open the pubs and lock up your daughters..... in case Jan comes too!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi-jackers.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Uhm Terry we have a beet brewery right next to Newark airport.... all you have to do is fly in, take a taxi across the highway, get some beer and your back to England  

Sorry Wojtek,..


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh..I can always delete these posts...


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Do it. It end with you thanking Charles on September 19th I believe.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Do I have to mention all the destilleries here in Scotland......drams old boy, drams!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 1, 2010)

Can we get this thread back on track please?*
















* Send the single malt immediately Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll do that if you send me an 1/48 Eduard Bf 110E....


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 1, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I'll do that if you send me an 1/48 Eduard Bf 110E....






I sent Wojtek an Eduard Bf 110 C and he sent me one of the girls in your avatar. 




Now back to the Sturmjager please. We are wrecking the thread.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you very much Pal....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Uhm Terry we have a beet brewery right next to Newark airport



Not sure about you guys up in NJ, but we prefer to brew beer, but ifyou guys like brewed beets that's fine.....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2010)

The first warning... for chatting please to use PMs or Visitor messages.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 13, 2010)

I just wanted to bump this thread to remind Wojtek he's building this.

*Laughing*


----------



## brandle (Mar 13, 2010)

This has been a damn fine read, I hope it continues, excellent work going on here....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you for kind words. 
Unfortunately I'm busy with other things I have to take care of everyday. But also hopping I can back to the build soon.


----------



## magnu (Jul 12, 2010)

After having read through the entire tread I think Wojtek has disproved the statement." You can't polish a turd"
Obviously with patience, persistence, painstaking attention to detail and a great deal of skill he can.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yup! Time for a update Dr Wojtek!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Wojetk, how the hell I've managed to miss this thread for so long I do not know. I have spent the last couple of hours going through it and have been captivated by the detail and your kindness in sharing this brilliant skill you have.
Your pictorial demonstrations coupled with the insight as to why you are practically rebuilding this model are very informative. I like the way you have demonstrated your techniques and given us all an insight into the methods used, it is truly an informative and masterful thread. Thank you my friend, you are well and truly page marked now.


----------



## Erich (Jul 13, 2010)

W ~

so any chance the crate could be 5.Sturm/JG 4 machine ? oh that's right it is an A-6

E ~


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry guys. The build has had to be postponed.I'm busy with another project currently and I don't have any spare time for that. But it will be continued as soon as possible.

THX Vic for the nice words.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 28, 2011)

Wurger said:


> Sorry guys. The build has had to be postponed.I'm busy with another project currently and I don't have any spare time for that. But it will be continued as soon as possible.
> 
> THX Vic for the nice words.



*Bump*


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2011)

Unfortunately she is still waiting for my farther work on her.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 19, 2012)

and now maybe?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry. I'm still having too much on my plate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2012)

Could we organise a bigger plate good sir?


----------

